# dauntless 174 vermont castings



## bono1979 (Nov 7, 2007)

hello , i just bought a dauntless 174 vermont casting stove and was wonder if anybody knew anything about it , like year and if the are any good . here is a pic


----------



## Corie (Nov 8, 2007)

I have to tell you, that doesn't look like any Dauntless I ever saw.  I'll try to find a picture.


----------



## Corie (Nov 8, 2007)

Coaster said:
			
		

> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its actually sitting in my office right now, awaiting testing and some changes.  Seriously.  Got side tracked on it today, as we are punching and bend my new 3 in 1 pellet stove (freestanding pedestal, freestanding cabinet model, insert).


----------



## seaken (Nov 8, 2007)

bono1979 said:
			
		

> hello , i just bought a dauntless 174 vermont casting stove and was wonder if anybody knew anything about it , like year and if the are any good . here is a pic



You must have grabbed the wrong picture in your browser. If that picture is what you bought it is not a VC Dauntless. The Dauntless was a "Franklin" style wood stove, not an efficiency model. The first model was capable of accepting a gas log set and optional enamel color. Very pretty. They are good, for what they are. They don't compare to a modern cast iron wood stove. But they weren't made for efficiency. They were mostly decorative.


----------



## Corie (Nov 8, 2007)

I sincerely hope you grabbed the wrong photo, like seaken said.  I can't seem to find a picture of the Dauntless ANYWHERE.  All my old VC literature is long gone at this point.


----------



## Harley (Nov 8, 2007)

Coaster said:
			
		

> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations, Corie!  That was quick...... sorry to hijack the thread


----------



## webbie (Nov 8, 2007)

I am also unable to find any pics of the old Dauntless. It was a beautiful stove! In brown enamel, the bomb!


----------



## seaken (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics of a Dauntless:


----------



## webbie (Nov 8, 2007)

Great- A beauty, isn't she? We had one of these running in the shop with gas logs in it.


----------



## Corie (Nov 8, 2007)

I agree.  I've always liked the look of them.  And the way the glass doors will tuck away behind the side panels.  Just beautiful.  I always thought one would look nice in a BIG bathroom so you could look at it from the tub.


----------



## begreen (Nov 8, 2007)

So just what IS that mystery stove? Looks European to me.


----------



## webbie (Nov 8, 2007)

I've seen a lot that look like that in junkyards down south. We have to remember that virtually 100% of the households in the USA used wood - and then coal space heaters to heat their homes....and also cook. The stove industry was one of the three biggest industries in this country at one time in history..

Actually, it has a bit of an "early PE" look, don't you think?


----------



## bono1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm sorry i was miss informed about the stove it is a dauntless but it was made by the wehrle co.


----------



## codyleone (Mar 11, 2009)

i Also have the same stove dauntless 174 it was in my family since my great, great Grandfather he bought it at sears+roebuck when it was new, but i only know a little bit about it.


----------



## begreen (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice clue cody. I did a little more digging and did find a Dauntless Stove Co. I'm not sure if it made your stove for Sears or not. Maybe try and look up in a turn of the century Sears catalog to see:

http://www.monarchrange.com/history.html

You might also post with these folks for more information:
http://www.myantiquestove.com/


----------



## codyleone (Mar 20, 2009)

I have contacted the sears co. about 2 years ago but they only have records on the inside parts, there is nothing on the outside casting


----------

